

Does the Large Hadron Collider create its own bad luck? - bengebre
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/13/science/space/13lhc.html

======
CWuestefeld
Entertaining, but completely non-sensical. How does the universe know that the
agency responsible for the creation of the abhorrent Higgs boson is the LHC.
This is a huge philosophical question, of what "is" the LHC.

And even more goofy, how could it sabotage _plans_ for a collider. Surely
there's no concrete path of causation for the universe to cause a collider
project to be de-funded. That's just silly.

------
cookingrobot
If this was true we could do something much more interesting than shuffle
cards and decide not to turn it on. We'd basically have an infinite
improbability engine at our disposal. We could declare that unless bricks of
gold spontaneously appear in front of us, we'll turn it on. If they do appear,
we wait a day and repeat.

------
tumult
_In the case of the Higgs and the collider, it is as if something is going
back in time to keep the universe from being hit by a bus. Although just why
the Higgs would be a catastrophe is not clear._

Media outlets are still doing this? Really? Don't you have some celebrity
affair to cover or something instead?

------
spectre
There is always the classic test to see if the large hadron collider has
destroyed the world yet.

<http://hasthelargehadroncolliderdestroyedtheworldyet.com/>

